# Here Comes Windows 8!!



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Are you planning to install Windows 8? Here is one person's thoughts and opinions:

http://www.slashgear.com/windows-8-review-20252507/ 

Launch date of October 26 is just one week away!!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

No I am not. I use Win 7 on my main PC and I really like it. Also got Linux on my laptop. My computer at work still runs XP, maybe next time they upgrade it for me they'll let me skip over 7 and go straight to 8.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

Not at all. I'm running a mixture of XP, linux and tablets. Given that the majority of my usage is based on websurfing, the OS is irrelevant. For anything else, I would use LibreOffice.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

By rule of law, only every other Windows edition is good.

Windows 98 = good
Windows ME = bad
Windows XP = good
Windows Vista = bad 
Windows 7 = good

Therefore Windows 8 must be bad. I know it goes back further too.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Dos 5.0 good
Win 3.1 bad
Win 95 good


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Apple is announcing the ipad mini that week and we are getting new Google Nexus tablets as well a few days later, that is the interesting upcoming tech news.

Microsoft and Windows 8 are "has been" products, it's about as exciting as Corel launching a new edition of Draw.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

There's a new Draw coming? SWEET!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Windows is a has been in the sense that the large majority of PCs still run on it. Microsoft is down, but not yet out. I think Google, in the long run, is a bigger threat too MSFT than Apple. 

Interesting news about the new 7 inch iPad. The margin on the device is around 30%, if it retails at $300. Nexus 7 is cheaper, and Google is rumoured to be releasing a $99 stripped down tablet late this year.

The consumer who will be buying 7 inch iPad: someone who wants an Apple device and likely otherwise would have bought a 10" iPad. Maybe the higher sticker price was stopping them. If Google puts out a decent (if low-spec) $99 tablet, they will sell like crazy. Nexus 7 is a nice device and strong competition for Apple in the 7 inch space.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I hope it turns out well for them. I think it is the last big chance for MS. I have XP, Vista and 7 so I want them around. Also have one iOS and one Android plus an older Linux (Archos video music player/recorder and Kobo reader). Not buying Win8 though until forced through another purchase. Just got Win7 in June.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

kcowan said:


> Also have one iOS and one Android plus an older Linux (Archos video music player/recorder and Kobo reader).


What are you doing with all these tablets. Obviously the Kobo and the Archos are somewhat specialized, but I thought the purpose was to reduce the number of devices. Wouldn't a full sized laptop meet all the needs AND be a smaller package than the above.

Maybe this says ALOT about form factor, and the hypothesis that people are buying based on price point doesn't fully match reality?


----------



## dave2012 (Feb 17, 2012)

Windows 8 is almost out?

Does that mean it is safe to upgrade my windows XP running under vmware on my Mac to... now what would that be... Windows Vista? :tongue-new:


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Upgrade to 7. XP support stops next year.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Sampson said:


> What are you doing with all these tablets.


2 people, 2 houses, includes smartphone.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I went to Best Buy last weekend to have a play around with Windows 8 on the tablets they had in store. I did try the early dev release on my laptop and was impressed with it at the early stage.

I ended up walking out of Best Buy with a HP Ultrabook Touchsmart running Windows 8 and so far enjoying all it has to offer.


----------

